# New From Carolina Beach



## mkmayer25 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey there, i've been stalking this site for a little while now and getting ready to pull the trigger on my first skiff, i'm down in carolina beach NC, long time boater and fisherman but have been microskiff and fly-curious for a while now. Looking forward to the skiff lifestyle and hopefully meeting up with some of yall.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome. Glad to have you. Knowledgeable guys


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome aboard, what skiff did you decide on?


----------



## mkmayer25 (Jul 12, 2019)

jbnc said:


> Welcome aboard, what skiff did you decide on?


I'm not sure yet if I want to keep looking for something used around here or break down and order an ankona shadowcast... I've also got an FS18 out in the garage that's going together WAY slower than it should but I'd rather get out on the water before this fall


----------



## mkmayer25 (Jul 12, 2019)

Settled on a Riverhawk Kingfisher it was in very good condition with a 15hp tiller. Open floor plan so good for fishing and blowing my budget so I can fill her up. I'm gonna use it to fish and I can work on my glassing and work on customizing what I want on it without having a new skiff that i'm scared to death of drilling a hole in.


----------

